# HUGE LIST OF DUPES!



## vinamae (Feb 4, 2017)

If you're looking to complete your collection or looking for certain villagers, here's a full list of my dupes. I've included prices but please DM me for what you're interested in. I'm also looking to complete my Welcome Amiibo series and I am accepting trades if you have any of the following available for trade. 

Here are the ones I need:

Series 1-4

Bob #018
Katie #107
Isabelle #113
Carmen #145
Coco #150
Freckles #236
Pietro #356
Rosie #386[/B]

If you have any of these dupes I've listed above, I am interested in trading if you're interested in any dupes that I may have on my list below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zzwPJ2TJ1vLrTzSd_DsQXElOUAcVA-I_STHKi7hEdDI/pubhtml


----------



## Laela (Feb 4, 2017)

i have an extra henry, would you trade for felicity?


----------



## vinamae (Feb 5, 2017)

bump


----------



## catmerchant (Feb 6, 2017)

Kiki for your Cleo?  I'm in Canada btw!


----------



## vinamae (Feb 6, 2017)

Bump! Please send me Dm's as I don't see replies as fast as DM's


----------



## RedRum2514 (Feb 10, 2017)

Pm'd


----------



## vinamae (Feb 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## vinamae (Mar 18, 2017)

bump


----------

